# pier net and peir gaff



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

if you need I have. older modles but still good, come and get and its yours God bless.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

how big is the gaff?


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be interested in the gaffe if you have not already given it away. I can pick up tonight or tomorrow, please let me know. I live in the Pensacola area.

THanks,

Steven


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

if you get stuck with either, id be happy to take them off your hands. im still hand lining them up :banghead

im living near UWF



appreciate it


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *inshorecatch (1/14/2009)*if you need I have. older modles but still good, come and get and its yours God bless.


Very nice of you!!!!:clap:letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Gone hope you guys enjoy it and the pole


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I got a free bridge net a few months ago from a member. It's astonishing how charitable some folks are


----------

